# [SOLVED] Club Pogo game loading problems



## _Erin_

I hope someone can help me with this. I'm not sure what the problem is, so I'll give you as much as I can.

When I try to load games on Pogo.com, I have a lot of trouble. Sometimes I have to close and restart FireFox 3 or 4 times before the game will load. Sometimes it gets stuck on the "Loading" screen, sometimes it goes to the game screen but is non-functional (clicks don't register, only half the screen will load, whatever).

I assumed it was a problem with my Java, but none of the troubleshooting on the site, nor updates, have helped.

I'm running WinXP, using FireFox 2.0.0.6, with Sun Java v 1.5.0.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

first thing to try here is scan for viruses,and spyware.what type of internet connection do you have?


----------



## _Erin_

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*



pharoah said:


> first thing to try here is scan for viruses,and spyware.what type of internet connection do you have?


I'm on DSL, but I also had this problem on cable. 

I've run AdAware and Spybot S&D, both of which came up clean. I did a Norton virus scan, and that didn't detect anything either. Lastly, I used CCleaner to clean my stuff up. Still no difference.

Thanks!


----------



## ebackhus

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

Have you seen this on other computers?


----------



## _Erin_

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*



ebackhus said:


> Have you seen this on other computers?


No. On my previous computer (3+ years ago), I never had a problem. The problem started within the past few months on. I know my dad plays on the site, and I've watched him load it on his computer, and the games open right away for him. I've also tried at school, with no problems.


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

go into internet options,then advanced tab.hit restore defaults,also do that on the security tab.


----------



## _Erin_

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

Thank you! That fixed it!  ray:


----------



## pharoah

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

you are very welcome glad i could help.:wave:


----------



## schilling34

*Re: Club Pogo game loading problems*

I run across this problem everytime I wipe my hard disk (like yesterday) and have to reload everything.

It is NOT a Java problem, like the message says. Unfortunately, it sends everyone off in the wrong direction.

This is a POPUP blocker problem: check your firewall and/or anti-virus program. Make sure that POPUPS are ENABLED for Pogo.

I use Zone Alarm and have to reset the permissions for Pogo to allow popups. That solves the problem.

Happy Gaming! (I'm playing right now)


----------



## sweetbug1956

well i cant get on pogo to play grrrr lol web page times out ...i ping it n it times out i did a tracert on pogo.com and it times out so be happy u can play i cant!!! and im a paying member lol


----------



## schilling34

Hi. I'm a paying member too. But I'm running XP. I don't know anything about Vista. But if you can't ping the site with timing out, then there's something wrong with your internet connection.

I'd suggest contacting Pogo support as you're obviously getting online but can't download from there site.

Good luck!


----------



## sweetbug1956

well we did a tracert on pogo.com im on cable my provider is charter said its nodes that arent communcating times out at att.net been down for 2 weeks now never had problems until then but i just wished who i could call to let them know its down lol i love playing on pogo


----------



## schilling34

I have a few questions for you. Vista just pushed an upgrade SP1 on Dec. 14.

Are you using a laptop or desktop?
Did you install the update, or did it install automatically on your system?
How long have you had your computer, i.e., were you using the same system to play Pogo before you started having problems?

If you DID get the SP1 Vista update, did you have problems right after that?

Att.net would not go two weeks with a node not communicating. I have over 30 years experience behind me; believe me, I know. I've heard alot of these "stories" before. If your provider Charter says it's ATT, I can almost guarantee you it's Charter. If you are using a laptop, there's one way to prove or disprove this. Take the laptop to a Safeway Grocery Store or anywhere you can get a free wireless connection and go online using their connection. See if it will ping then.

I've been field testing software and troubleshooting PCs since the early 80's. Although I don't know Vista, I know a "long tale" where I hear one, and this definitely sounds like one to me. If a "node" wasn't communicating, you wouldn't be able to get on the site, period, and quite possibly, wouldn't be able to get online at all. I'd ask Charter why you can get online at all, if their "nodes" aren't communicating??

If you answer the questions I have above, I'll see what I can find out and try to help you.


----------



## schilling34

One one more thing I forgot. Try holding down the CONTROL key when you click to load the game. This should "work around" any popup blocker you may have. Keep holding the key down until the window opens and loads.


----------

